# www.imapreciouspup.com



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Has anyone ever ordered from this website? and what was your experience??????

*I AM EXREMELY* upset.







I ordered a hoodie for Chulita at the ending of November maybe early Decemeber. I recieved and it was too small so I sent it back for a bigger size. The money was taken out of my account and I have NO HOODIE and now here we are in MARCH







I have gone back and fourth via e-mails regarding my order. At first I was told the bigger size was not in stock, after waiting a few weeks and going back and fourth with e-mails to a GERRY she finally apologized and asked me to pick something else from her website WHICH I HAD NO PROBLEM DOING. So I then picked a cute little T-Shirt type dress for Chulita and never recieved that.







I finally sent an e-mail asking her to at this point just please credit my card back because this has been going on since maybe November now and it's enough. She takes forever to write me back IF SHE DOES. This is ENOUGH already. I am finally fed up with this situation and intend to do SOMETHING about it. Her website should be SHUT DOWN if she is going to do business like this and JUST TAKE PEOPLES money and not send them merchandise. I have ordered on line for years and this has NEVER happened to me. I'm SOOOOOOO PISSED OFF about this already. 

I finally sent her yet ANOTHER e-mail this monday asking her for the third time to credit my card back since I have not recieved ANYTHING from her and that I was extremely disappointment with this experience. Of course she has yet to write me back.

Would you have any suggestions on what to do in this situation. Is there a way I can report her and her website about wHat she has done to me.










*PLEASE DO NOT ORDER FROM THIS WEBSITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Did you use a credit card or a debit card. If you used a credit card, all you have to do is call the customer service number on the back of your card and tell them what happened and they will initiate a dispute with the vendor on your behalf.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Did you use a credit card or a debit card. If you used a credit card, all you have to do is call the customer service number on the back of your card and tell them what happened and they will initiate a dispute with the vendor on your behalf.[/B]



I used my debit card.







My husband said if I call the bank there may be a chance that something can be done.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I ordered from them among others last month and had my ID stolen to the tune of almost 4 thousand dollars. Of course my bank is covering it, but what a mess. They were paying their internet bill, expensive travel arrangements, cellphone bill and other things. I won't order online anymore. It's just not safe.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I used my debit card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a debit card is almost always a visa or mastercard and protected by the same rules of a credit card, call your bank, they can help, even if its issuing a chargeback (which you can request even if your back says they cant do anything)

also file a complaint with the BBB (doesnt do alot of good but may help someone who searches them in the future)

and if possible check a websites contact page for phone numbers and addresses and check them out before making a purchase, I am very leary of a "business" who only has an email contact and nothing else



> I ordered from them among others last month and had my ID stolen to the tune of almost 4 thousand dollars. Of course my bank is covering it, but what a mess. They were paying their internet bill, expensive travel arrangements, cellphone bill and other things. I won't order online anymore. It's just not safe.[/B]


was this the preciouspup site or another one? I have to disagree about the safe part when ordering online, its no more dangerous than handing your check or CC to someone you dont know working in a store, if someone wants it they will take it, I have ordered online since the late 80's with never a problem, knock on wood of course


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164254
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so!! I used my debit card one time and had a problem and my bank said they could not do a thing for me because it was a debit card and not a credit card. I believe the reason they can do something for a credit card is because of the interest that is charged... I believe the law was put in place so people wouldn't have to pay interest on something that they don't even have. I no longer use my debit card for any online purchases and if G-d forbid someone stole my number, I would rather them have my credit card # than to be withdrawing money out of my bank account.

I sure hope that you get your money back.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Actually, it isn't as safe online because you are dealing with a site that can vanish or change info in a heartbeat, whereas if you buy at a store locally they are less likely to be gone overnight. These little websites come and go all the time. I can verify this by all the ones I saved links to and are no longer valid.
The bank may cover it, but it's still a serious inconvenience and you have to close your account and notify bills, etc. Not my idea of a good time at all.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow... thats a shame you had to experience something like that...







Everyone condicts business online in a different manner. I always try to make the customer happy. I also do not allow people to purchase an item that is NOT instock... so I dont have extra issues with someone waiting... if someone would like to order something out of stock.. i give you an estimated time. 

I myself had to deal with a store online just like this one you are describing... I ordered a present for my SM xmas exchange (1yr ago)pup .. it was a T-shirt with a Martini glass on it... (the pups name was Martini).. and it took 1 month to get it.. and they told me it was IN STOCK... umm.. I found out it was DROP SHIPPED and it took forever!! BAD CUSTOMER service too... I never went back to that site.









There are ways to make sure your transaction is safe online. My ecommerce company is prob one of the highest monthly cost.. but well worth it. It provides me with alot of stuff the cheeper sites do not offer. I feel my site is extremely safe because of it.. but if someone is still scared to purchase online.. then they can call me.. my number is listed on my site.. and a good customer friendly web site should offer for you to call them to place the order. I actually like it... I get to know my customers this way... right Lynda!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I feel safe using credit card online. We have had instances in the past where we didn't get what we paid for and were able to get money back using credit card. I wouldn't use a debit card since its directly linked to your checking account. You can always refuse to pay the credit card bill... Plus there are so many great deals you get with credit card -- airline miles, cash back, etc. I pay everything with our credit card!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> The bank may cover it, but it's still a serious inconvenience and you have to close your account and notify bills, etc. Not my idea of a good time at all.[/B]


we can agree to disagree but I was just saying if its a debit card and it has the visa or mastercard logo on it then the purchaser is protected the same as if it was a CC, it may be a hastle no doubt but there is a level of protection

but as okw said it is best to use a CC for online purchases so it doesnt drain money from a a checking account


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

We have a credit card with a small limit of only $500 that we use only for ordering from online stores that aren't chains or well established. We also have a PO Box that we use if we order things from websites and ebay. We have never had any problems, but you can't be too careful. It's another reason why I love PayPal, if I am really unsure of an online site, or an individual I will use paypal. I think it's probably the safest way to order online. 

I had a so-so experience with the webiste bklynlatina mentions. It took over 2 months to get my order, and weeks to receive an answer when I contacted them. I will pretty much forgive anything, except bad customer service, that's the kiss of death as far as I am concerned, and the number one way to lose my business.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164259
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank YOU EVERYONE!!! 

I will be calling my back to see if they can do anything. It may have just been around 30.00 but THAT'S NOT THE POINT. 

Joe,

My husband also suggested the BBB as well. I'm going to be contacting them and filing a complaint. 

Every time I even THINK about this it upsets me all over again. Thank Goodness I didn't spend ALOT of money on this website. My husband_ (because he is way better with words than I am)_ will be typing one last e-mail for me to send her and I WILL be letting her know that I plan on calling my bank to get my money back if that's possible and that I plan on filing a complaint with the BBB about her website. My husband said after this final e-mail we will give her about 1 week to answer us and if she doesn't then we will go ahead with BBB. I know it may not do much or get my money back. But I will feel A LITTLE better. It's really upsetting regardless of the amount of money.


THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE FOR YOUR INPUT.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

that is terrible customer service. 30 bucks is plenty to pay for doggy gear, they should have issues a quick refund, then you would have felt more secure to buy in the future.

thanks for the warning.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, a debit card is covered by the bank (at least mine was) but it is still a huge hassle when it happens. New account, overage charges, etc. Not fun! This is the second time this has happened to mine, so you can understand why I don't think online buying is that safe.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would really encourage you to file a complaint with the BBB. It's the best way to warn others about this company's business practices and it may also help resolve your problem.

Joe, do you have any sort of policy regarding advertising here on SM if people have had problems with the vendor or company?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Yes, a debit card is covered by the bank (at least mine was) but it is still a huge hassle when it happens. New account, overage charges, etc. Not fun! This is the second time this has happened to mine, so you can understand why I don't think online buying is that safe.[/B]


You posted on another thread that you gave your credit card info to puppyfind.com and then said it wasnt a site to be trusted... is that correct? I wouldnt be surprised if that is part of the problem why this happened to you... just a thought











Here are some resources I have found about credit card fraud...

Just for everyone to take a look at... maybe it isnt the actual store that is the problem.. maybe you have a form of spyware on your computer tracking your key strokes....
http://blog.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/

Here is some info that Joe was talking about... using your card at a store IN PERSON is just as risky...
http://www.seniormag.com/legal/creditcard.htm
This is VERY interesting... http://www.newsfactor.com/perl/story/11494.html


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I would really encourage you to file a complaint with the BBB. It's the best way to warn others about this company's business practices and it may also help resolve your problem.
> 
> Joe, do you have any sort of policy regarding advertising here on SM if people have had problems with the vendor or company?[/B]


*
OH BELIEVE ME I WILL BE FILING A COMPLIANT WITH THE BBB. *









Not sure if you remember Ladysmom but this was the reason why I purchased that VERY FIRST BOW from you in Brown was to match this coat/hoodie that I thought was coming in the mail. Needless to say I have not used the bow ONCE because I don't have anything brown to match it.







So this pisses me off even more. 


I just want EVERYONE HERE ON SM that are members or even people just checking out this site NOT TO PURCHASE from this website or if you do....it's at your own risk.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

OH LORD......I FINALLY GET AN E-MAIL FROM HER AND LOOK WHAT IS SAYS.



Thank you for your email. Our office will be closed from 
Wednesday,March 15 - Tuesday March 21st. All orders will continue to be processed 
and filled.

Emails will be responded to upon our return.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think the best damage you can do is inform other people. The worse thing in a business is bad advertising. Believe me they can choose to give you your 30 bucks or loose (Hmmm lets see how many members we have here) 1343 x $30 potential bucks.







lets see what they choose. I was one potential customer that they lost. I'm sure there are many more just from what you said. Be my guest to email them my thoughts.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I think the best damage you can do is inform other people. The worse thing in a business is bad advertising. Believe me they can choose to give you your 30 bucks or loose (Hmmm lets see how many members we have here) 1343 x $30 potential bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS!!!!!!! I really appreciate your post.







I do plan on letting her (Gerry) know that I plan on letting as many people as I can to NOT purchase from her website on top of reporting her BBB.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for this! I'm sorry that you had to be the _guinea pig_ but I will most definitly never order from that website. I hope you get things figured out and maybe even get her stupid "buisness" shut down. Good luck.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

It makes me sad to hear these complaints and makes me feel terrible bcI used to OWN imapreciouspup.com and sold it to Gerry last October. I had a good reputation and I certainly was hoping that the wonderful customer service would continue. I am so sorry you feel taken advantage of, I hope you get this resolved, but I did want to let everyone know that I no longer am affiliated with imapreciouspup since last October. It also goes to show you that many people have the idea that running an online store is "easy" and not as time consuming as a Brick and Mortar. This is certainly not the case as any and all businesses takes time and dedication. From these experiences we can certainly commend those who allow avid online shoppers like myself feel comfortable.

Brooke


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164526
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in her defense, she could have her email set up with an auto-reply that sends these out to each email that comes in during that time. i have my work email set up to send out auto-replies once a day to any email that comes in while my account is set to "away". 

otherwise, the service sounds awful, lol.

ann marie


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> It makes me sad to hear these complaints, I have heard a few other things from ppl on another forum, but now coming to this site and seeing similar complaint(s) makes me feel terrible. I used to OWN imapreciouspup.com and sold it to Gerry last October. I had a good reputation and I certainly was hoping that the wonderful customer service would continue. I am so sorry you feel taken advantage of, I hope you get this resolved, but I did want to let everyone know that I no longer am affiliated with imapreciouspup since last October. It also goes to show you that many people have the idea that running an online store is "easy" and not as time consuming as a Brick and Mortar. This is certainly not the case as any and all businesses takes time and dedication. From these experiences we can certainly commend those who allow avid online shoppers like myself feel comfortable- such as GlamourDog who has great customer service.
> 
> Brooke[/B]



Don't know if you keep in contact with Gerry. But you should let her know what a* HORRIBLE* job she is doing with what USE TO BE your website and she is going to lose alot of costumers because of this. She is probably having a good ol time on SPRING BREAK with MY MONEY along with everyone else she ripped off!!! 







It's a disgrace to take advantage of people and their money this way.

*I know this is NOT your problem anymore.* But like I said if you happen to have her contact information..PLEASE let her know.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

WELL, WELL, WELL, wouldn't you know what came in the mail today AFTER 4 MONTHS OF WAITING!!! 

My delivery from imapreciouspup.com









I was promised because of the VERY VERY LONG delay a T-Shirt type of dresswould be given to me for free along with my hoodie for my grief and at one point she also offered a chewnal pillow. *But OF COURSE that didn't show up in my package*. Just the HOODIE. Which at this point is fine since that's what I paid for. 

GOOD COSTUMER serivice would of added another item for free. But then again look what we are talking about here.









I'm not even sure if at this point this hoodie is even going to fit Chulita







I have to try it on her. Seems too small. If it does not fit. I will take a picture of it and throw in the matching Bow that Marj made for me for free. I lost alot of money with this entire nightmare over a simple hoodie. But who whould of known.







: *I hope that if it does not fit her SOMEONE on here will purchase it from me and their little guy or girl will get use from it. That would make me happy.*







and don't worry I won't take 5 months to ship it to you. LOL








*
So thank you everyone AGAIN!! For all your advice and information that you have given me threw out this little venting session I had. But.......I will stress again. *
*

DO NOT PURCHASE A THING FROM WWW.IMAPRECIOUSPUP.COM*


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, I had a similar situation with them. I agree--stay away!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Yeah, I had a similar situation with them. I agree--stay away![/B]



REALLY???? Was this recently? 

It's incredible that they are even still in business.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

My situation happened around November. I had ordered a sweater from them, and after a month or so of hearing nothing, I emailed them to ask where my order was. I was told that it was on back order, but that they would have more in about 2 weeks. So, 2 weeks go by, and still no sweater and no explanation from them. I emailed again and was told it had just come in and they would ship it right away. A few more weeks went by without my receiving the sweater that supposedly had been shipped. Then I received a message that my order had been shipped that day--so it hadn't been shipped when they told me it was. I finally did receive the sweater, after two months and many emails back and forth.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> My situation happened around November. I had ordered a sweater from them, and after a month or so of hearing nothing, I emailed them to ask where my order was. I was told that it was on back order, but that they would have more in about 2 weeks. So, 2 weeks go by, and still no sweater and no explanation from them. I emailed again and was told it had just come in and they would ship it right away. A few more weeks went by without my receiving the sweater that supposedly had been shipped. Then I received a message that my order had been shipped that day--so it hadn't been shipped when they told me it was. I finally did receive the sweater, after two months and many emails back and forth.[/B]



WOW..DOES NOT SUPRISE ME OF COURSE. I ordered from them LATE November. At least you were getting e-mails back and fourth. After a while even the e-mails stopped. 

Well lesson learned huh?


----------



## chewysmom (Nov 4, 2005)

I was directeed to this thread by a friend and really felt the need to respond. I am the new owner of Brooke's old site and while I am very sorry for the extreme delay in getting your merchandise, I have to defend myself. I took over this site at probably the busiest time of the year and I admit, I was very overwhelmed. Brooke was very helpful in the transition but no one could have prepared me for how crazy it was. 

As hard as I worked, I experienced a huge delay from a couple of my vendors who were not providing me with my merchandise. That was the delay with bklynlatina's hoodie. I sent her many emails saying I was waiting...my vendor even told me those were coming when they weren't! I am not in the business of stealing people's money or running any kind of scam. I was just a person basically starting a business and working out the kinks. After some trial and error, I have my business running smoothly and I am proud of the customer service I do provide. I have many happy customers and unfortunately as in any new business, some things just don't run smoothly at first. Our shipping issues have been resolved and people can feel confident ordering and receiving their merchandise in a timely manner. I take this business very seriously and as I see it growing, it is very rewarding.

And for the record, I was not out enjoying "spring break", I was actually helping my friend plan her mother's funeral as she had just died from breast cancer.


----------



## chewysmom (Nov 4, 2005)

I ordered from them among others last month and had my ID stolen to the tune of almost 4 thousand dollars. Of course my bank is covering it, but what a mess. They were paying their internet bill, expensive travel arrangements, cellphone bill and other things. I won't order online anymore. It's just not safe.


I also want to add that the above post seems to insinuate that I had some hand in this user getting her ID and money stolen. This is simply NOT the case. I have a secure site and do not share info with anyone. ID's can be stolen from things you put into your trash can! Whether you order online or not, your ID can be stolen. I iwant to reiterate that my website is not responsible for your identity theft or any money that was stolen from you.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just a thought from someone who has been in the business world for a long time..... It is very hard to overcome a bad reputation, so when starting a business it is important to keep the number of orders at a manageable level. If there are too many orders to handle, it is best to put up a notice on the web site indicating the situation and for customers to come back in a certain period of time. Or tell them up front about the transition and tell them only to place orders if they are willing to wait, etc.

Having a web site that appears to be running "normally" when in reality there are all sorts of problems behind the scenes is not fair to those customers who are waiting for their merchandise.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

From experience of managing a business (not my own) I can tell you that it is much easier to solve the problem as soon as possible. always make your customers happy. I think it would have taken you maybe 30 seconds to credit her card, definitely faster than many emails back and forth. sometimes you just have to take the loss and move on, put it behind you, get ready for the next challenge. 

It is always better to keep your customers happy or else the problems will pile up and it will be very stressful. I think if something is taking more than a week to get you need to give the customer the option to wait or cancel the order and give refund. it only makes sense. 

Personally it is much easier for me not to deal with businesses that don't have good customer service. I have had vendors that I bought thousands of dollars from every week and they only had to mess up once or twice and that was it for me. there is a lot of places out there with the same products so why should I go back to them? the only important factor is the price and customer service. and believe me these days everyone has good price so in my opinion you should concentrate on customer service part more than price. I rather pay more and get better service.

good luck on your business


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> I was directeed to this thread by a friend and really felt the need to respond. I am the new owner of Brooke's old site and while I am very sorry for the extreme delay in getting your merchandise, I have to defend myself. I took over this site at probably the busiest time of the year and I admit, I was very overwhelmed. Brooke was very helpful in the transition but no one could have prepared me for how crazy it was.
> 
> As hard as I worked, I experienced a huge delay from a couple of my vendors who were not providing me with my merchandise. That was the delay with bklynlatina's hoodie. I sent her many emails saying I was waiting...my vendor even told me those were coming when they weren't! I am not in the business of stealing people's money or running any kind of scam. I was just a person basically starting a business and working out the kinks. After some trial and error, I have my business running smoothly and I am proud of the customer service I do provide. I have many happy customers and unfortunately as in any new business, some things just don't run smoothly at first. Our shipping issues have been resolved and people can feel confident ordering and receiving their merchandise in a timely manner. I take this business very seriously and as I see it growing, it is very rewarding.
> 
> And for the record, I was not out enjoying "spring break", I was actually helping my friend plan her mother's funeral as she had just died from breast cancer.[/B]


You know, until that last sentence you almost had me convinced that the problems your customers encountered were honest mistakes but it is apparent that you have a chip on your shoulder by that last sentence. When people do not receive communication they can pretty much speculate why without blame. And if you wanted those customers back, instead of just replying to this thread in defense why didn't you provide some sort of apology to them in the form of a free t-shirt or something equally sincere? It wouldn't have cost much and would likely have brought you much more revenue from them and from others on THIS site than you spent. As it is, you talk a good talk but I don't see you walking the walk. So at this point in the situation I would not order from your site. Count me as a "no confidence vote".


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Whether my account was compromised in the same time frame as ordering from your site
is enough reason to be cautious. I am not accusing you. Nor did I. I am simply stating 
my experience. By the way, I shred mail before tossing. Everyone should these days.

I also agree. An apology goes a long way instead of going on about how swamped you are.

I understand helping a friend, but business is business. Maybe using companies that cannot 
get their product to you in time should be dropped, just as customers who have to wait
and wait...and wait will drop you. I know many of those companies are slow to ship as I have 
bought from numerous dog apparel sites and had this happen, however, the ones that send
right away usually keep in stock what they advertise. I know you can run out of something but
more often than not some of these sites are out more than in. It's just plain bad business.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

This was a big reason I didnt start carrying drop shipping brands...I dont like to depend on other people... especially starting out ... I want a good reputation.. and aim to please my customers!







I house all my inventory myself.. which can be a positive and a negative (because of overhead)... but in the end.. I ship out my products FAST and you always know if I have it in stock or not.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> This was a big reason I didnt start carrying drop shipping brands...I dont like to depend on other people... especially starting out ... I want a good reputation.. and aim to please my customers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thank You.
I have ordered from you and I can say it came here fast and nicely wrapped.
I love all your products and will continue to purchase from you..

Andrea~ P.S. that's ur bed..(LOL) in the picture..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> This was a big reason I didnt start carrying drop shipping brands...I dont like to depend on other people... especially starting out ... I want a good reputation.. and aim to please my customers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can vouch for this. I ordered two doggy beds on a weekend and they were processed Monday and at my house on Wednesday.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've ordered from you too, Stacy, though you probably didn't know it was me








My experience was great with you. I've also had many good experiences with
Glamourdog.com. She houses her stuff and if she runs out she calls you right
away.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=176091
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"


THANK YOU S PICO'S PARENT I couldn't have said it better myself. Coming on this site to "defend yourself" instead of coming on here to apologize to not only me but it seems one or two other customers that had the same problem I did. 3-4 months was *WAY WAY TOO LONG * for this situation to have lasted. The problem could of been solved a long time ago when I asked you to just give me my money back...but *NO* response from you. Then after *NOT* hearing back from you in regards to giving me my money back I then asked for another item instead of the Hoodie so that AT LEAST I would have SOMETHING since you had already had my money but yet* AGAIN * no response from you or the hoodie.. You did not respond to the my last 3 or 4 e-mails so PLEASE just stop it.







I had each and every single e-mailed saved regarding this order and deleted them all recently when I finally got the hoodie in the mail with *NO NOTE OF APOLOGY * or the free items you said you would include with my hoodie for my troubles. I have ordered from hundreds of websites and NEVER had such horrible costumer service and then on top of it all you come on here with your post???? *Please IT'S A BIG JOKE.*

SPRING BREAK OR WHATEVER!!! You should of gotten back to me LOOOOOOOONG BEFORE then. 


*PICO I'M SURE GLAD YOU ARE ENJOYING THE HOODIE*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello.
I just had to add my two cents. We own a food business and sometimes the customers complain about the most minut things. It doesn't matter what the complaint "the customer is always right". 
I have to put up with such bull-crapola from people it doesn't matter, the customer is always right.
You need to keep your customers happy all the time. Bklynlatina was not one of those nuts! She 
ordered from you and it was your duty to deliver the product in a timely manner. If you could not,
the money should have been returned PRONTO. Y ou can't do that to people. At the very least you should have givin here a coupon or a free item, anything so at least, even if she would not have ordered again she could of said you did the right thing after all of the hassle. Believe me I am in business for 11 years and
we would not have gotten where we are if we treated our customers in this manner. So you should learn from this and hope that people will over-look this, because once you get a bad reputation that's it your finished! I don't care who you are or what you sell "the customer is always right"

Thanks, 
Andrea~


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

This same thing happened to me. I order my Chihuahua a couple items for Christmas and I waited for six weeks to get them and still heard nothing and i had contacted them several times. I then called my credit card company and had my card charged back. As soon as I did that then wrote me an email saying my items were ready to be shipped and all they needed was my permission to recharge my card again. i simply replied I would take my business else where.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi everyone. I knew that someone had posted about a bad experience with an internet store ahwile back, but I couldn't remember the name of the store. So I went about my shopping and I ordered the girls two harnesses from imapreciouspup last month. I wish I had found this thread before ordering, because I also have been ripped off. So...this is just my way of giving this thread a bump to the top to warn others. I ordered over a month ago, my card was charged last month, and I still haven't received my order. I called her repeatedly (I was perfectly civil) but she won't return my calls or e-mails so I contacted my bank today and they are going to see what they can do. Watch out shoppers


----------



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2005)

I just read this whole thread and can't believe how this person can run a business so horribly!! People like that make me so mad, how can someone be so ignorant!?!? If she couldn't run the business in the first place then why did she take it over......as we say in good old north dakota.....UFF DA!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Hi everyone. I knew that someone had posted about a bad experience with an internet store ahwile back, but I couldn't remember the name of the store. So I went about my shopping and I ordered the girls two harnesses from imapreciouspup last month. I wish I had found this thread before ordering, because I also have been ripped off. So...this is just my way of giving this thread a bump to the top to warn others. I ordered over a month ago, my card was charged last month, and I still haven't received my order. I called her repeatedly (I was perfectly civil) but she won't return my calls or e-mails so I contacted my bank today and they are going to see what they can do. Watch out shoppers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for refreshing this thread. I missed it the first time around and had actually planned on ordering from there *good thing I procrastinated!*


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Hi everyone. I knew that someone had posted about a bad experience with an internet store ahwile back, but I couldn't remember the name of the store. So I went about my shopping and I ordered the girls two harnesses from imapreciouspup last month. I wish I had found this thread before ordering, because I also have been ripped off. So...this is just my way of giving this thread a bump to the top to warn others. I ordered over a month ago, my card was charged last month, and I still haven't received my order. I called her repeatedly (I was perfectly civil) but she won't return my calls or e-mails so I contacted my bank today and they are going to see what they can do. Watch out shoppers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WOW!!! INCREDBLIE!!!! WHY DOES THIS PISS ME OFF!! *







*I SERIOUSLY WISH THIS WEBSITE WAS CLOSED DOWN FOR GOOD!* 

I'm sorry you didn't see this thread before hand and would of been able to avoid this grief and frustration. As you can see I started this thread to vent my frustation and more importantly to WARN all my SM friends on here to avoid ordering from this horrendous site. I hope your bank is able to reverse the charge and/or you recieve your harnesses. 

She seriously does NOT KNOW how to run a business and most definitely does not know customer service. If there is anyway we can have this website shut down I would be MORE THAN happy to assist in doing so.

*GOOD LUCK AND PLEASE KEEP US POSTED as to what the end result is.*


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Yikes, so glad this post was bumped to the top. I haven't been to the site before but I do order alot for the kids on line. Of course you can never beat Stacey's store for service as far I'm concerened. She is super quick.
Aimee


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> This was a big reason I didnt start carrying drop shipping brands...I dont like to depend on other people... especially starting out ... I want a good reputation.. and aim to please my customers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Henceforth I will be shopping with you!*



*Andrea, love you! Come to sunny South Florida and girl shop with me.







*



*enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I got my money back today!!!
I called Wells Fargo a few weeks ago and they somehow managed to make her put the money back in my account. I checked my balance today online and was so pleasantly surprised to see the credit and my reference number the bank gave me when I filed the complaint beside it. It just couldn't have came at a better time, that's 68 more dollars towards Bella's surgery that won't have to go on a credit card!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I got my money back today!!!
> I called Wells Fargo a few weeks ago and they somehow managed to make her put the money back in my account. I checked my balance today online and was so pleasantly surprised to see the credit and my reference number the bank gave me when I filed the complaint beside it. It just couldn't have came at a better time, that's 68 more dollars towards Bella's surgery that won't have to go on a credit card!
> 
> 
> ...




*HURRAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M HAPPY FOR YOU. THAT'S REALLY GREAT!!!!!!! *










*GOOD FOR YOU!!!*


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Bumpity, Bump, Bump and err... bump.









That is a very professional site/store-front. It looks good, works efficiently and has lots of info. about privacy, security etc. It gives you a cosy feeling. It is probably a tribute to the original owner of the business more than anyone. There is even a little note about "I got your ISP address"







[1] Cute.

Anyhooooo, thought I'd go a-shopping, selected an item and went to the check-out. I had deliberately NOT given any personal/financial information up until that time because you don't have to. Now I am taken off that cosy site and into their ZenCart account and got something kinda, sort of like what I was looking for:

Ta-da
[attachment=9056:attachment]

The warning in the pink strip may be something or nothing but why tell me? What the h... can I do about it?







However, if ZenCart can write to the configuration file, hoaxers, virus-makers, computer whizz-kids, identity thieves and all the rest can probably do so as well. 

Before even trying this I used an unwanted computer with a cleaned hard-drive [1], signed up with a new ISP and used an e-mail address not even remotely like my real one. I will not use that computer, ISP or e-mail address again - except perhaps for a quick look-see every now and again







This way I can identify any future scam/spam/phishing/viruses and the rest as coming from my activities on that site. 

[1] Yeah and "I got your cookie" too







. 

SM-ers desparate to buy these goods may be pleased to note there is now a phone number - so you can give all your personal/financial information out over the phone









The tone of this post probably comes across as sarcastic but, to be fair, it's also a heads-up to the current owner or to the person who told her about this thread to advise her to get something sorted out with ZenCart (pdq).


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Bumpity, Bump, Bump and err... bump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUH????????????????????


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I have one CC that I use strictly for internet orders.....it has been compromised twice and as recently as last month. Someone in Texas (I'm in NC). Thankfully I just sign a form and I'm done.

I've always been told to never ever use a debit card on the net.

So gald to hear it all worked out in the end.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> HUH????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, indeed. Don't know it you're indicating you didn't get a word of that but, if so, I would be happy to explain further.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=217879
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope I didn't get what YOU were trying to explain to us. Please explain further or as I have to tell my husband sometimes....Pls talk to me in "computers for dummies" LOL

Thx


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=217933
> 
> 
> 
> ...











There is a problem with the "shopping cart" software that this site is using. The software is called ZenCart.
The site owner has to set up controls in the software to make it secure. If that is not done then there is a possibility *anyone* can get into the shopping cart and find out the personal and financial information of the buyers who use it. They can also find your e-mail address and send you scam. They may be able to put a virus on your computer that tracks your keystrokes: this means that they can find out your user name, password, bank account information and credit/debit card numbers. 

My little experiment was just to see if in the future something strange happens like if I get spam about dog accessories. Because of the way I set my computer, ISP and e-mail address I can identify where that spam came from. If my test computer suddenly gets a virus, I will know where it came from. 

My post tried to relay several bits of information (obviously badly because I'm a techie) - I apologise for that









1) It looks as if the shopping cart is not completely secure because the pink strip says "There is a potential security risk". If this is really the case then it is not surprising that CuteCosy'n'Toy considered she had her ID stolen after she ordered from them.

2) The website owner may not know about the security risk. 

3) To pass on that there is now a telephone number on the website.
You said yourself "But like I said if you happen to have her contact information..PLEASE let her know." That was why I mentioned there is now a telephone number on the site. You may know the general location from the area code or you may be able to track down an address from the telephone number. 

I hope that helps, but please do not hesitate to come back.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=217936
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I honestly did not get what YOU were trying to explain to us. Please explain further or as I have to tell my husband sometimes....Pls talk to me in "computers for dummies" LOL

Thx
[/B][/QUOTE]








There is a problem with the "shopping cart" software that this site is using. The software is called ZenCart.
The site owner has to set up controls in the software to make it secure. If that is not done then there is a possibility *anyone* can get into the shopping cart and find out the personal and financial information of the buyers who use it. They can also find your e-mail address and send you scam. They may be able to put a virus on your computer that tracks your keystrokes: this means that they can find out your user name, password, bank account information and credit/debit card numbers. 

My little experiment was just to see if in the future something strange happens like if I get spam about dog accessories. Because of the way I set my computer, ISP and e-mail address I can identify where that spam came from. If my test computer suddenly gets a virus, I will know where it came from. 

My post tried to relay several bits of information (obviously badly because I'm a techie) - I apologise for that









1) It looks as if the shopping cart is not completely secure because the pink strip says "There is a potential security risk". If this is really the case then it is not surprising that CuteCosy'n'Toy considered she had her ID stolen after she ordered from them.

2) The website owner may not know about the security risk. 

3) To pass on that there is now a telephone number on the website.
You said yourself "But like I said if you happen to have her contact information..PLEASE let her know." That was why I mentioned there is now a telephone number on the site. You may know the general location from the area code or you may be able to track down an address from the telephone number. 

I hope that helps, but please do not hesitate to come back.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh........GOT IT......GOT IT......THANKS!!!!









Please don't apologize for being a Techie...THAT'S GREAT that you know so much about computers. My husband is the same way. Alot of times with him and computers I'm like HUUUUUH COME AGAIN







...LOL 

" They can also find your e-mail address and send you scam. They may be able to put a virus on your computer that tracks your keystrokes: this means that they can find out your user name, password, bank account information and credit/debit card numbers" 

WOW THAT'S CRAZY!!!!!! THANKS FOR LETTING US ALL KNOW ABOUT YOUR EXPERIMENT. *MUCH, MUCH APPRECIATED. *


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

No problem


----------

